# Anti-Theft System Not working?



## sackmel (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

I have been having problems getting my 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo to start. It's been working intermittenly. At first I thought it was the starter, but now I'm not so sure. What happened the other day was, I had just got home after a short drive. I put the Jeep in park and it just died. I tried to start it again, but nothing happened. It didn't make a clicking noise or anything, it just wouldn't start. Everything worked, the dash lights, the radio, the power windows, everything, except it wouldn't start. So I tried jumping the battery and that didn't work either. After a little time had passed, I guess it cooled off or whatever, but it finally started. So far today its been working just fine. Someone told me it could be the anit-theft system is not working properly. What is going on? I don't want to spend a lot of money on a new starter if I don't have to. Please help!


----------

